# Freddy Krueger Glove



## killer13 (Aug 24, 2005)

This is my version of the Freddy glove.

Items Needed:
*1/2" copper pipe.* - Various lengths(depends on your finger length).
*4 "Cheapo" butter knives*.(Longer the better)
*Leather Glove*
*Copper Plate* - Usually sold in model(hobby) train stores
*Leather Rivets* - Sold in leather supply and craft stores
*Copper pipe solder*

Tools Needed:
*Dremel w/ cutoff wheels* - VERY helpful
*Torch*
*Copper pipe solder*
*Grinder* - Could use a file, but that would take A LOT of elbow grease
*Hack-Saw*
*Bench Vise* - Probably not needed, but it is VERY helpful
*Hammer*
*Leather punch*
*Leather Rivet Set tools*
*Black Sharpie*

Directions:
First you need to do some rough measurements of the top part of your finger. Starting just above your first knuckle measuring to just barely past your middle knuckle(see Fig. 2 Measurement 1). Next measure from the middle knuckle to a hair past the end of your finger tip(see Fig. 2 Measurement 2). You will need to do this for every finger. 
Using your measurements cut lengths of pipe that are a 1/16" longer than your measurements(room for error). You should have 8 pieces of pipe. **Remember to mark each one, that way you know what finger it goes to.
For the top part of your fingers use SHAPE 1 as a general design to draw on each section of pipe. You should only be drawing on 4 sections of pipe(Red Highlighted areas). 
Now do the same for SHAPE 2 on the remaining sections of pipe(the lower sections).
Using your Dremel w/ cutoff wheels, cut out each section. You should end up with 4 pieces of pipe that are similar to SHAPE 1 and 4 pieces that are simiar to SHAPE 2.

The bottom of SHAPE 1(the red line in Fig. 1) should still be connected, making a complete circle of pipe. Cut a slot in the piece that is still connected(Fig. 1 Copper Pipe). Now carefully bend out the pipe until it makes a "U" shape. Using a hammer when needed. Take each piece and fit it over your gloved fingers, making note where you need to modify each piece. Modify each piece until it fits over your gloved finger with ease.
Do the same for the bottom sections of your pipe(Green Highlighted areas).
Now carefully drill holes in the SHAPE pieces as shown(Fig. 1). The holes are where the rivets will connect the joints and connect it to the top hand plate(Fig. 1 Blue highlighted area). 
Make sure you dry-fit all your finger pieces to your gloved fingers. Making sure they fit with room to bend your fingers, also making sure the holes stay lined up with one another. **SEE NOTE BELOW
Now cut the copper plate to fit the top section of your gloved hand. I just "eyeballed" the measurements for this(Fig1 Blue highlighted area). Bending it slightly to curve with the top of your hand.

Now take your butter knives and cut them as shown(Fig. 3). Once you have cut/grinded your butter knives you will need to solder them to SHAPE 2 pieces(Green Highlighted areas). 

Now rivet the joints(finger pieces) together and connect them to the top plate. Once you have that completed rivet the top plate to the glove itself. I used 3 rivets to accomplish this.

*Fig. 1*









*Fig. 2*









*Fig. 3*









*END RESULT*










***NOTE***
I had to fuss with the fingers by sanding/grinding them until they fit and operated smoothly. It's mostly trial and error.
In Fig. 1 SHAPE 2 is bigger than SHAPE 1 this is just to show detail. SHAPE 1 will most likely be bigger than SHAPE 2.

I hope that helps! 
Killer13
Brian


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

That is Very Freddie, A+++++ 

sometimes people would think we are really strange, in making all the props we make.... be careful you hard drive doesnt fall into the wrong hands, or they may think Terrible things..... BOOOhaa wahh


----------



## killer13 (Aug 24, 2005)

Haha, yeah no kidding!


----------



## octoberist (Feb 8, 2007)

Great work, man. So impressive. Did you just make it recently - or for last Halloween? And thanks a lot for the excellent tutorial, it's all fascinating.

I love all the Freddie movies except the one with Roseanne. That one was messed up. I remember hearing the director Rachel Talalay talk on one of the DVDs about the problems with the other Elm Street movies as if she were an expert - and then when she gets the chance to direct (and write) one herself it really tanks. Anyway, maybe you love that one so I should shut up. Haha.

Again, great work.


----------



## killer13 (Aug 24, 2005)

I made it for '06 Halloween. Thank you very much for your compliments! I agree with you, the one with Roseanne was horrible. lol!

Thanks again!


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

NO i have enough projects! grrrrr, another printed out pic to go above the work bench =/


----------



## killer13 (Aug 24, 2005)

I know I can't look at the props section for too long. I start to make a running list of projects that I would like to do. Which isn't a good idea right now, as I have about 4 that I am working on already! lol


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2007)

All Good Horror props come to those that wait, and make lists I have a book full of Ideas and I know I will never be able to make them but it gives my Kids something to do with drawing and step by step directions My Grandkids will be making stuff long after I'm gone too!!,lol


----------



## Spartan005 (Feb 21, 2007)

That looks amazing! Nice Job


----------



## killer13 (Aug 24, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2007)

Wow, that is pretty damn cool! I remember about 15 years ago or so the stores having the fake gloves and outfit. My brother went as Freddy for Halloween. I was only 7, so it scared the crap outta me seeing him in it. I remember the gloves in particular. The fake plastic tips.. lol.


----------



## killer13 (Aug 24, 2005)

haha...i had one of those gloves as well! I went as Freddy right around that time period too!!! Oh man memories...

The year I dressed as Freddy, I remember this one house where an older couple kept asking me to come inside so they could take a picture. I was so scared they were going to try something I just took off running! Scared little Freddy running away!


----------



## Dr.Kreepy (Aug 14, 2005)

Wow. I have done a bunch of searches looking for plans to make one of these, always coming up empty...and here it was. Thanks, Killer!


----------



## killer13 (Aug 24, 2005)

You are welcome! Let me know if I can help you. Also, post a pic of your glove when you finish!!


----------



## Lakeside haunt (Jul 25, 2007)

great prop this looks awesome seems kinda dangerous to wear though cause if you slipped and fell in the dark it could be ugly.


----------



## killer13 (Aug 24, 2005)

yeah no kidding that wouldn't be good! Plus how would you explain that to the emergency doctors!?


----------



## Zombie_Maiden (Sep 12, 2008)

Awsome great idea on using butter knives


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

amazing work.
very authentic looking.
unlike the plastic el-cheapo ones I've seen since 1988. lol!


----------



## killer13 (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks! I have since 'distressed' the glove. It looks a lot more movie-esque.


----------



## Freddy Krueger Fanatic (May 2, 2010)

*The Glove*

Killer can you post some pics of the underside of the glove.


----------



## killer13 (Aug 24, 2005)

Yep let me pull the glove out of storage and I will take some photos.


----------



## killer13 (Aug 24, 2005)

Here are some high res images of the under side of the glove.

   

   



*Instructions to come in next post.*


----------



## killer13 (Aug 24, 2005)

The above image is a (not to scale) template of all the copper pieces used for your glove. The shapes are all cut from 1/2" copper pipe. As you can see in the second image below. 










You have 2 copper pieces per finger; Shape 1 is where your finger meets your palm. Shape 2 is the end of your finger where the blade attaches. 

The holes are for the rivets. Once you cut all the pieces you have to fiddle with them to get the right fit before you set the rivet.

The length of each piece is dependent upon the length of each section of your finger.

I had to solder small sections of pipe on the bottom of the finger pieces as seen below: 











Hopefully that helps you! Let me know if you have questions.


----------



## Freddy Krueger Fanatic (May 2, 2010)

Thank you

P.s. how do i set my sig?


----------



## Freddy Krueger Fanatic (May 2, 2010)

Never mind i figured my sig out.


----------



## killer13 (Aug 24, 2005)

the template is NOT to scale. you have to measure your fingers as described on the first page and cut the copper finger portions accordingly. 

sorry i didnt realize you were asking for help with your sig...duh on my part!

let me know if you need more help.


----------



## Freddy Krueger Fanatic (May 2, 2010)

ok thx again. I'll post what mine looks like. Btw i'ma use Plexiglass for the blades.


----------



## LivingDeadGuy (Nov 22, 2008)

Copper sheet is expensive. I wonder if another kind of metal would work? You wouldn't have a scrap laying around woud you?


----------



## killer13 (Aug 24, 2005)

LivingDeadGuy said:


> Copper sheet is expensive. I wonder if another kind of metal would work? You wouldn't have a scrap laying around woud you?


no sorry. you can also use brass. i found a good place for that is your local train hobby store.


----------



## LivingDeadGuy (Nov 22, 2008)

Hobby Lobby has copper too. Just found out. Now all I need is some plexiglass blades!


----------



## Kenpilot (Jul 9, 2007)

killer13 said:


> Thanks! I have since 'distressed' the glove. It looks a lot more movie-esque.


How did you distress the glove and do you have pics of it after you distressed it??? Great looking prop btw


----------



## killer13 (Aug 24, 2005)

When I first finished the glove it was shiny copper and looked brand new, including the leather.
For the copper I rubbed my fingers all over making sure I covered every inch. Doing that put my skin oils all over it helping the copper tarnish. I also randomly applied heat to the copper, which discolored it even more.
For the leather glove I cut and frayed the wrist portion and then used some black shoe polish to "dirty" up the leather.

I will post pics soon.


----------



## Kenpilot (Jul 9, 2007)

killer13 said:


> When I first finished the glove it was shiny copper and looked brand new, including the leather.
> For the copper I rubbed my fingers all over making sure I covered every inch. Doing that put my skin oils all over it helping the copper tarnish. I also randomly applied heat to the copper, which discolored it even more.
> For the leather glove I cut and frayed the wrist portion and then used some black shoe polish to "dirty" up the leather.
> 
> I will post pics soon.


Awesome, thanks Killer!


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Very nice work.


----------



## DeathClutch (May 16, 2010)

Very nicely done.


----------



## keaganater (Jan 19, 2011)

if you use a propane torch to distress the metal, and grease, it makes the hinge turn easier


----------



## Misdomt (Oct 26, 2010)

That is fantastic. Great Job. I've always wanted a Freddy glove, so after Halloween, I bought a plastic replica. it looks pretty good, but now.... boooahahhahah. I think i'm gonna try to make yours. (Now, where do I get some magnesium to make those sparks Hmmmm.)


----------



## killer13 (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks! Yeah that would be cool to rig up a glove to spark when you dragged it along a metal surface!


----------



## Predator35 (Nov 8, 2010)

awesome job...........


----------

